# Eye Color



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 18, 2009)

What color are your eyes? Do you like them?

Mine are blue and I am in love with them.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 18, 2009)

Hazel, although they're definitely more in the brown category. You can see the green if you look closely!

My boyfriend's are blue. They're lovely. c: I never really liked blue eyes before.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 18, 2009)

Dark brown, and I like my eyes. I don't like how cameras from a distance make my eyes look really small and beady since if you look at them a little closer, you can see that they have all these shades that I like. :3


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 18, 2009)

When I was born my eyes were very dark blue and they looked pretty cool, turning even cooler when they went grey when I was a little kid. But then they turned to my current green, which I also quite like. I'm not too fussed :)


----------



## blazheirio889 (Dec 18, 2009)

Black, more or less. Or very dark brown. You can't tell it's brown unless you shine a flashlight into them, and that is not recommended becaue I value my eyesight.

And yes I love them. Fits my hair, which also happens to be black. Maybe I should start wearing all black.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 18, 2009)

Mine are pale blue. They're okay I guess.


----------



## Aklingelos (Dec 18, 2009)

Mine are hazel, but I kinda wished I got my dad's blue eyes... oh well, I'm fine with my eyes.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 18, 2009)

Dark green. If you look closely they've also got little rings of hazel right around the pupil. I love them so <3


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 18, 2009)

Grey C: Though they tend to change sometimes, between green, blue, and the natural grey. I was born with almost white-blue eyes though.


----------



## Chopsuey (Dec 18, 2009)

Mine are similare to FMC. (Can I call you that Full Metal Cookies?) They are steely grey under most conditions, but they change color with the light I'm in. They can be grey, blue, or green. I was born with blue eyes though. They changed a few times while I grew up. I do love my eyes too.........


----------



## Zeph (Dec 18, 2009)

Mostly a sort of greyish-green, although nearby to the pupil is a ring of basically... yellow. People tell me they're quite nice.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 18, 2009)

Very dark blue. :3


----------



## Minish (Dec 18, 2009)

Hazel. My friend is convinced they change colour depending on my mood -- browner when I'm sad or annoyed, and when I'm a bit more amicable, they apparently go more hazelly and greeny-brown. Which is kinda cool if it's true :D

I do like them, since I got them from my dad and my half-siblings by him all have similar ones. Family eyes!


----------



## Stormecho (Dec 18, 2009)

They're gray-green. x3 I'm not sure if I like them... I mean, they're my eyes. I don't think about them or look at them much - except when I was younger, then I tried to see if they were turning gold. XD But yeah, my eyes are just... there. So, no opinion.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 18, 2009)

> Hazel, although they're definitely more in the brown category. You can see the green if you look closely!


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 18, 2009)

Mine are grey-blue. Can't say I like 'em much; I always had a preference for brown eyes. Also, having a blue-eyes-blonde-hair combo makes me an utter stereotype. :(


----------



## Zuu (Dec 18, 2009)

A steely grey-blue. I honestly don't see any hint of blue but I am told that they are blueish so there you go. 

I'll take a picture once I get my flip for christmas. :O


----------



## Alakazam (Dec 18, 2009)

Green. Pure feline eyes meow.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 18, 2009)

Dark brown woo!

oddly I am the only person in my family with brown eyes


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 18, 2009)

Brown. They copied my hair.


----------



## Spatz (Dec 18, 2009)

Grey, they switch from Blue to green at random


----------



## Digital Hazard (Dec 18, 2009)

The colors of vomit (green AND hazel)


----------



## Espeon (Dec 18, 2009)

My eyes are blueish.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 18, 2009)

Dark-chocolate brown, acoordin to Mom. They're clearing out some, they used to be almost pitch black. I like 'em quite a bit, they remind me of Dad. And they're glassy~


----------



## Flora (Dec 19, 2009)

Blue.  With an apparent ring of gray around my pupils o.o

My lunch table once spent about five mintues discussing my eye color. It was kinda funny


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Dec 19, 2009)

Bright blue. They're totally awesome. :D


----------



## Dinru (Dec 19, 2009)

Brown with rings of hazel and green around the outside 0w0 I love my eyes. They and my freckles are pretty much the only parts of my body that I actually like.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 19, 2009)

Brown. Woooo.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Dec 19, 2009)

Blue. On the greyish side, but still blue.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Dec 19, 2009)

Eon Spirit said:


> Grey, they switch from Blue to green at random


Minus the grey this is me. I never know what color my eyes are because they change so frequently.


----------



## H-land (Dec 19, 2009)

Some sort of blue. Don't really know or care. They work.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Dec 19, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Brown. They copied my hair.



Same here, only that my hair is black.


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 19, 2009)

Mine are pretty much the same color as everyone else in my family.  Mostly blue... maybe a little bit blue-gray-ish sometimes?

Either way, I don't really have much of an opinion about them.

Really hate my eyelashes, though (not because of what they look like, but because whenever one decides to fall out, it _always_ ends up getting in my eyes... ow.)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 19, 2009)

Black. Shit sucks, trust me.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 19, 2009)

Hazel. But they like to change. Sometimes they could be more brown or more green, it just really depends. Then I have this really cool ring of red around them and a bit of orange in there. It's really cool actually. :D

I've had my eyes remind someone of a burning forest and then they scolded me for burning down all the squirrels' homes and called me a squirrel killer -.-


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 19, 2009)

Blue-gray


----------



## Munchkin (Dec 20, 2009)

Brown. But I looked closely in the mirror one time, and there are some wisps of olive and orange-ish, though they're probably not noticeable to anyone besides me -__-'

I wish I had gray-green eyes. Or color changing eyes. Mine are too dark >.>


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 20, 2009)

My eyes look like Danni's only a bit more greenish.


----------



## Clover (Dec 20, 2009)

Dark brown...? I don't spend a lot of time looking in a mirror :x And I'm honestly surprised it's not the majority in this thread, I know it's the majority around here.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 20, 2009)

Over 50% of my maths class in second year had blue eyes! Mind you this is because it's Scotland.


----------



## speedblader03 (Dec 20, 2009)

My eyes shift between blue, green, and gray.


----------



## nyuu (Dec 20, 2009)

blue or blue-grey
green eyes and brown eyes're pretty.


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 21, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Mine are pale blue. They're okay I guess.


<3  

at least they're not _dull lifeless brown._

You're cute in your pictures you should be like " They're *SUPER AWESOME*I guess.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 21, 2009)

So, guys, want to post your eyes?

Here's a photo:







I like my eyebrows.


----------



## Green (Dec 23, 2009)

A really dark brown. A little bit darker than dark chocolate. D:

I wanted lavender. :C


----------



## Simon Harron (Dec 24, 2009)

My eyes are hazel (pretty common). People claim that there are flecks of orange in them, but I haven't seen this for myself. My ex-boyfriend told me my eyes get very brown when I'm turned on, which is true, I've found, and weird. D: Good thing only two people in the world (well, more now, but whatever) know this. XD


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 24, 2009)

Hazel. Most of my iris is green-blue but I have a gold ring around my pupil. And they change colors depending on what I'm wearing.

SO I HAVE MARY-SUE EYES ONLY I'M REAL.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 24, 2009)

They probably don't change colour, they just look different because of the clothes you're wearing. It's like how if you wear, say, brown eyeshadow and you have blue eyes, the colour is brighter. It's not your eyes changing, it's your vision tricking you! It's fun.


----------



## eevee_em (Dec 24, 2009)

Mine are light brown. The only interesting thing about them is that they're almost the exact same colour as my hair.


----------



## @lex (Dec 26, 2009)

My eyes have a very bland color. It's a dull mix of blue, green and grey. I guess they look more or less blue depending on the lighting. Sometimes they can appear pretty :3


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 26, 2009)

Brown, they used to match my hair but then my hair turned black.


----------



## rysworld (Dec 27, 2009)

Simon Harron said:


> My eyes are hazel (pretty common). People claim that there are flecks of orange in them, but I haven't seen this for myself. My ex-boyfriend told me my eyes get very brown when I'm turned on, which is true, I've found, and weird. D: Good thing only two people in the world (well, more now, but whatever) know this. XD


Ditto,(well, except for the part about the ex-boyfriend) My eyes are hazel with brown in the middle, But they turn brown when I get emotional, or even completely at random.

Here's a picture:


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 1, 2010)

My eyes look like they're black, but they're brown. That is, if you can even see them, which apparently others can't o_o


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Jan 10, 2010)

Brown. Sorta mild brown.


----------



## Scyther (Jan 10, 2010)

Green.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 11, 2010)

blue-grey, with a slight hint of green. Some days my eyes are a bit more blue-green, but I think it depends on how much light is reflected or whatever.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 11, 2010)

Blue, I believe.


----------

